# Building an i386 release within an amd64 system



## AlexaAlexa (Jan 11, 2017)

Hi

I want to build an i386 release ( plus some ported applications ) iso, from a variant of FreeBSD, called HardenedBSD, to install in a computer with a centrino Processor ( an IBM thinkpad T41 ) . 

Problem is that there are no official releases of HardenedBSD for i386 architecture, only for amd64.

Is there anyway for me to build an i386 install iso. ??

best regards,

Alexandre


----------



## SirDice (Jan 11, 2017)

PC-BSD, FreeNAS, NAS4Free, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives


----------



## AlexaAlexa (Jan 11, 2017)

Thanks SirDice 

How do I move my post?? I don't want to open several threads...

BR, Alex

EDIT

Ok, I will ask in specific forum. 

Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Jan 11, 2017)

Note, there is no forum for HardenedBSD here. The project is a fork of FreeBSD.


----------

